# Speaking of Modified Models...



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

I've never seen anything like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/One-of-a-ki...336&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=221180421918&


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Definitely evokes memories of Karloff's Monster lumbering about in the Bride graveyard scenes. The modeler/artist certainly got the most out of Aurora's pieces and parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Really nice work. I wonder where he got that small gate column on the right, never seen it before.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I can't agree with you, frank. The seam work is poor around the head and the paint job is really harsh. Plus, the seller's photography leaves a lot to be desired - there are only high angle pics that are out of focus and although the guy says a shade is included, there are no photos of it. It's a clever concept but the seller's model building and photography skills fall short, especially when you consider he wants $180.00 for the thing. And I wonder about the effect the heat of a light bulb would have on his lamp.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

This brings up one sad fact of our hobby and that is even if one did an undeniable A1 pro job on a kit one could never-ever (credit to Taylor S.) sell it much beyond what the kit itself cost. Not even close to coverings ones labor.

The exceptions would be a one-off or those rare few builders who have an established fan base that they sell to. Even those I seriously doubt could live on that income alone.

Similar to sports. Think of all the young kids who have dreams of stardom. Yet only 1-2% ever make it and even then only for a few years.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

spawndude said:


> ...Even those I seriously doubt could live on that income alone...


Boy, _that's_ for sure!


----------



## johnF (Aug 31, 2010)

Mark McGovern said:


> I can't agree with you, frank. The seam work is poor around the head and the paint job is really harsh. Plus, the seller's photography leaves a lot to be desired - there are only high angle pics that are out of focus and although the guy says a shade is included, there are no photos of it. It's a clever concept but the seller's model building and photography skills fall short, especially when you consider he wants $180.00 for the thing. And I wonder about the effect the heat of a light bulb would have on his lamp.



If you use the scroll bar beneath the photos, you will see the last shot showing the (black) lampshade. I agree the paint is a little harsh and can only imagine what it looks like under a white light instead the blue light he shows. Pretty neat idea though.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Looks like the seller inserted some new and much better photos, which give a much clearer idea of what this piece looks like. I agree that, for all its shortcomings, it _is_ impressive. In a couple of photos you can see an out-of-box-build-lamp with an off-white shade to the left of the one being sold.

I may not be crazy about the guy's modeling skills but if he can sell these lamps, then more power to him.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Interesting....but the model makes me thing of this :


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mark McGovern said:


> I can't agree with you, frank. The seam work is poor around the head and the paint job is really harsh. Plus, the seller's photography leaves a lot to be desired - there are only high angle pics that are out of focus and although the guy says a shade is included, there are no photos of it. It's a clever concept but the seller's model building and photography skills fall short, especially when you consider he wants $180.00 for the thing. And I wonder about the effect the heat of a light bulb would have on his lamp.



I have to trust you on that, Mark - for some reason on this listing the usual ebay pic zoom function isn't working, so I couldn't see any of the detail. Just checked, still can't.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

spawndude said:


> This brings up one sad fact of our hobby and that is even if one did an undeniable A1 pro job on a kit one could never-ever (credit to Taylor S.) sell it much beyond what the kit itself cost. Not even close to coverings ones labor.


True, but you'll agree that depends on how one defines and prices his labor? The few buildups I've sold - exactly three - brought in more than I'd hoped for because I'd had so much fun doing them I would have been content with the original cost + $10. I did considerably better than that and have now "retired" (no more grail kits = no more intense love and attention to detail = no more potentially salable kits), so I consider myself lucky. If I had actually NEEDED the dough badly, or depended on it for real income, I doubt I'd have even tried; the disappointment of a no-sale would have crushed me (that's probably just me, though).


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

spawndude said:


> The exceptions would be a one-off or those rare few builders who have an established fan base that they sell to. Even those I seriously doubt could live on that income alone.


Does any sane person really believe they can live on the income from selling built-up model kits? Reminds me of the joke about the Polish jazz musician.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been doing those rebuilds of original Auroras for my client in Oregon and to be honest it is more a labor of love than any kind of serious income. I would have to estimate I am lucky if I am making much more than $10/hour on them but I like doing them and they support my hobby. I sold a well done, in my opinion, Moebius Dracula (to make room for the deluxe version) on eBay for about $185 but after the eBay/Paypal fees it was more like $165. Unless you have a client who has some big bucks and some specific desires you could never make any kind of living at this. There is a guy on FB that does scifi vehicles and he does fantastic work and I am betting he is doing at least twice as good as I am but still, making a living at it???


----------

